
Show HN: Typopo – auto-correct frequent typos - surfin
https://github.com/surfinzap/typopo
======
brudgers
What algorithm does it use?

~~~
surfin
Go ahead, take a look at the source code —
[https://github.com/surfinzap/typopo/tree/master/src](https://github.com/surfinzap/typopo/tree/master/src)
It's a series of functions, each performing a special replacement or removal
task.

